

I'm coming to your town... - shakeandbake
https://medium.com/p/f1ab9d707046

======
beat
What's the product? That would help me decide whether it's worth it. If it's a
hot backup mechanism for a graph db, I'd be interested. If it's a better kind
of grape jelly, not so much.

~~~
calitalieh
Although I love grape jelly... Its a better way for startups to offer a
calling experience to their prospects and customers (sales and service.)
Obviously, not all startups need/want to speak with customers (i.e. mobile
games) but for the ones who do, their is this fear of doing so efficiently,
elegantly. That's what Drumbi does. A few lines of code on your site (like
setting up chat) and we orchestrate the data and voice session together. Happy
to give you a demo if you simply go to Drumbi.com and click on the "contact
us" button. Thanks for asking.

~~~
calitalieh
But more to the point, I also like to share/learn from other startups folks.
Its a long, lonely slog at times so community helps make it better. My email
is shervin at drumbi dot com. Cheers.

